# circuito desfasador



## grevega (Nov 17, 2006)

ocupo desfasar tres ondas a 120º cada una. Donde puedo encontrar un circuito desfasador?


----------



## vegapalencia (Nov 17, 2006)

que amplitud tienen tus ondas y que frecuencia y que forma porque si son de 120vca a 60 ó 50Hz puedes utilizar un transformador que en el secundario tenga tap cada terminal esta desfasada 120º


----------



## grevega (Nov 18, 2006)

El problema que tengo es que la frecuencia es variable, varia de 100 a 200 Hz. Además la onda es cuadrada y el desfase debe mantenerse para cualquier frecuancia.

Gracias


----------



## TOCAMELOSFLIPERS (Nov 18, 2006)

con tab son 180º


----------



## chuko (Nov 20, 2006)

Te conviene generar vos mismo esas tres señales.


----------



## Aristides (Nov 20, 2006)

En el caso que la frecuencia de entrada, la esté generando el mismo sistema, se puede haciendo a ésta tres veces mayor, luego hacer un registro de desplazamiento para cada fase y conectarlos en cascada, de tal forma que el que está entregando la salida mantenga en reset a los otros dos y dispare al siguiente con el flanco descendente.


----------

